# cutting small oval



## dirkhallsz (Jul 14, 2012)

Hello All, I need to cut a small oval 4"by6". I do have the jig by Rockler but the smallest it will do is 9"by17". How do i get it down to the smaller size?

Thanks,Derek


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

dirkhallsz said:


> Hello All, I need to cut a small oval 4"by6". I do have the jig by Rockler but the smallest it will do is 9"by17". How do i get it down to the smaller size?
> 
> Thanks,Derek


Hi Derek - That's a pretty small oval to try to get out of a jig. You could make a larger one and start reducing it down with guide bushings until you get right size template. With a 9"x17" to start with that's a lot of reducing though. Eagle america does sell a package of Oval templates but the closest they have is a 5x7. 
Picture Framing - 6 Piece Clear Oval Picture Frame/ Plaque Set
The 5x7 wouldn't be to tough to reduce though. 
Another option would be to check Walmart or second hand stores like Goodwill for an oval picture frame you could use for a template.
Good Luck


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Derek.

Could you please modify your profile to let us know what equipment you have to make this ellippse?

I would use your Rockler jig to make a male template 9 x 17 and then use template guides with plastics spacers to make smaller templates.

Bobj3 may be along to help you here as he has posted on this topic many time and has also modified his Rockler jig to make very small ellipses.


----------



## dick in ia (Jul 23, 2007)

Depending on how many you have to make, I would rough cut the oval on my band saw and then using a pattern bit and a pattern (already cut to size). Trim to size on a router table. You will need to watch and control the direction of the trim to avoid chipout.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Derek

The Rockler Oval jig will do it all for you, you can rework the Rockler jig so will cut 3" x 5" Ovals,,you need to make a new base plate,out of some MDF and rework the main part of the slot in the jig so it can move all the way to the center hole ...very easy rework job and worth the time to do it..plus you don't need to bolt your router to the main part..

You can see it my Uploads for many pictures and how to do it//>>

====


----------



## dirkhallsz (Jul 14, 2012)

Hello Bob,
What is the ring in the 2nd picture for? Maybe i am missing something. Also where do you get the brass bushing.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Derek

Picture 2 is just to show you it can also be use the jig for a great cir.jig (from 3" up )

The bigger guides you can get from Lee Valley the smaller ones also but you can get them at a better price from HF 

1-3/4" Brass Template Guides - Lee Valley Tools

1-3/16" Brass Template Guides - Lee Valley Tools

9 Piece Router Template Guide Set

The 5/32" drill is used for the rework for the cir jig.makes it quick and easy to make a cir.cut outs..


===



dirkhallsz said:


> Hello Bob,
> What is the ring in the 2nd picture for? Maybe i am missing something. Also where do you get the brass bushing.


----------



## Neil Tsubota (Mar 20, 2010)

*I Don't Get it....either......Did it end up 4X6 ?*

Hello Bob and Dirk,

I don't get it either.

I can see Dirk's need. Most Photos use to come out of the lab in 4" x 6" when everyone was shooting film. Today digital photos are depended upon who "processes" the image and the Camera's Sensor size, lens, and a whole bunch of other stuff.

Take a photo of a tape measure, or reference with a $ 100.00 bill....(grin)...

Neil

=====================================================




bobj3 said:


> Hi Derek
> 
> Picture 2 is just to show you it can also be use the jig for a great cir.jig (from 3" up )
> 
> ...


----------

